# Official 2008 Vice president debate discussion thread



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

The time has come.....



for Palin to get her ass kicked 

In a couple hours the debate will begin

Be sure to tune in 

Joe Biden




Sarah Palin 



Clash 

Will Joe Biden completely and utterly destroy Palin or will by some strange twist of fate Palin will win?


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

This thread is going to be fucking wild in a few hours.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Will Joe Biden completely and utterly destroy Palin or *will by some strange twist of fate Palin will win?*



Hard to be optimistic on that one...


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Hard to be optimistic on that one...



McCain surprised us all though a bit in his first debate.

Obama approved of McCain's points like thirty times.  Even the Daily Show made fun of it.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

oh c0ol.

The global warming doesn't exist lady, versus the middle aged, metro sexualized, john wayne.

I can't wait....


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 2, 2008)

Joe looks quite dashing in that picture.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 2, 2008)

God, more like Sexy fight, amirite?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 2, 2008)

tell me if her titties pop out


----------



## Gary (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm fine, as long as plain doesn't win.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden is going to get curb-stomped! Believe it!

And who voted Palin would win before the debate has even started? I would facepalm, but that person is probably right anyway, so...


----------



## Clue (Oct 2, 2008)

Joe Biden needs a hair cut.  That shit's too long in the back.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 2, 2008)

Doood, tonight is gonna be effin entertaining. Palin who doesn't know how to speech and Biden who doesn't know how to debate.

It's both hilarious and sad. Like a cripple fight.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

About one hour before Palin drops out of the race.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is my prediction

Republicans will say Palin won

Democrats Biden

The rest will say nothing.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> Here is my prediction
> 
> Republicans will say Palin won
> 
> ...



Assuming Palin doesn't freak out and cry on stage.

She won't though as that would be political suicide sadly.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

well im tuned in  I honestly can't wait. ;D its like watching a train wreck that you can see coming from a mile away.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 2, 2008)

Come on Palin, give me some lulz!


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Time to play. Make your card.



Don't really though.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Doood, tonight is gonna be effin entertaining. Palin who doesn't know how to speech and *Biden who doesn't know how to debate.*
> 
> It's both hilarious and sad. Like a cripple fight.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Time to play. Make your card.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really though.



lol

I'll think I'll just follow along in this thread. 

Imagine if Biden made the retarded mistakes.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Doood, tonight is gonna be effin entertaining. Palin who doesn't know how to speech and Biden who doesn't know how to debate.
> 
> It's both hilarious and sad. Like a *cripple fight*.





Now which one is which I wonder...


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 2, 2008)

its about to start fartknockerz


----------



## Neco (Oct 2, 2008)

How have people voted in pole when it just starting?

Wow biden got thru the first speech with no issues, im so proud. now lets watch palin fuck up.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Dammit. Palin is relating to the middle class again. She's better than we thought.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

"Can I call you Joe?"


----------



## Neco (Oct 2, 2008)

"I betcha", soccer in alaska i thought it was hockey?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Denji said:


> "Can I call you Joe?"



Best part of the debate so far


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

NUUUU Biden danced around the question. 

So did Palin, but .


What is the question? I was posting.


----------



## Neco (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay the attacks have started and Palin is on the defensive.  I hope they talk about palin and flinstones.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to admit, so far she is not doing bad.

Too good actually. Though she is starting to screw up a bit (same with Biden) with her roundabout answers (I realize that because that is what I do sometimes ).

P.S. Her change argument is void with Obama.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Doubles dancing.


----------



## Neco (Oct 2, 2008)

HOCKEY MOMS lol


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin's crumbling.

I feel sorry for her.  .


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like the cram session is bearing stinky fruit so far.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 2, 2008)

They really havent said anything.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 2, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Doood, tonight is gonna be effin entertaining. Palin who doesn't know how to speech and Biden who doesn't know how to debate.
> 
> It's both hilarious and sad. Like a cripple fight.



You made me lawl. 

The only legal cripple fight available for television viewing... The vice presidential debate.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish they would just say a clear answer.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

"Darn right!"


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Did Biden just laugh at her


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Did Biden just laugh at her



He's not the only one.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin knows her facts now.

lol


----------



## Neco (Oct 2, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> [/SPOILER]



BINGO, damn and its only like 10 minutes in.  Blackout anyone?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

*Is watching the debate* Palin dodged a question right off the bat 

More later


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin's playing the victim / pissed off pms'ing woman card too much.

lol

All they're doing is hyping their running mates.

How lame.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Or does she?


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden and Palin need to talk more about themselves and less about Obama and McCain.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

^

I concur


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 2, 2008)

Uh oh... she's visibly dodging points about McCain's support for deregulation. :/


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

Denji said:


> Biden and Palin need to talk more about themselves and less about Obama and McCain.



Jeps.  Looks like Biden gets the point.

Go Biden, go.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Denji said:


> Biden and Palin need to talk more about themselves and less about Obama and McCain.



True but if he keeps laughing at her if they do that it would come off as condescending and I don't wanna have to her Biden lost a debate to an idiot


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Ahahahhahahahahahahaha

I am laughing so goddamn hard at what Palin's saying


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahaha
> 
> I am laughing so goddamn hard at what Palin's saying



So is the world right now. So is the world


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Facts facts facts.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Denji said:


> Biden and Palin need to talk more about themselves and less about Obama and McCain.



Seriously. 

It's called the *Vice Presidential* debate for a reason. So get your theoretical dicks out of your Masters' theoretical asses.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

"Ultimate bridge to nowhere"

Biden throws the first punch


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

omg, Palin's getting worked.

lololol


----------



## Sawako (Oct 2, 2008)

Denji said:


> "Ultimate bridge to nowhere"
> 
> Biden throws the first punch


That was great.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously if Biden keep stumping Palin like this November will be a landslide


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Denji said:


> Biden and Palin need to talk more about themselves and less about Obama and McCain.



Agreed. 

BTW Naruto Simpson her titties wont pop out, her outfit wont allow it


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Seriously if Biden keep stumping Palin like this November will be a landslide



You guys make it seem like this is a virtual rapestomp. 

She is not doing nearly as bad as I imagined. Biden has the advantage, but if she continues like this then she will come out looking great.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

I swear, if I hear "Obama" or "McCain" one more time...


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You guys make it seem like this is a virtual rapestomp.
> 
> She is not doing nearly as bad as I imagined. Biden has the advantage, but if she continues like this then she will come out looking great.



Exactly                   .


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Come on. At least give John Stewart some material.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You guys make it seem like this is a virtual rapestomp.
> 
> She is not doing nearly as bad as I imagined. Biden has the advantage, but if she continues like this then she will come out looking great.



Point given to you but Palin is still dodging questions right now. Though it may be in a more educated way.

If Palin would speak for herself instead giving me talking points I would say she is doing better....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin isn't dodging the questions. That would imply that she even cares. She clearly has no interest in even acknowledging them. I love it. If you can't debate, then show up and refuse to debate.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You guys make it seem like this is a virtual rapestomp.
> 
> She is not doing nearly as bad as I imagined. Biden has the advantage, but if she continues like this then she will come out looking great.



She's doing as well as I expected, which is how she does in interviews - she sounds good but the actual content of her answers are full of evasive language, but not anymore so than Biden whose too eager to go on the attack than focus on answering questions in context of himself and Obama. 

I'm guessing foreign policy is where she's going to struggle, because granted, energy is her strongest subject.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

ATTN Sarah Palin: We know you're the governor of Alaska. Stop reminding us.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Point given to you but Palin is still dodging questions right now. Though it may be in a more educated way.
> 
> If Palin would speak for herself instead giving me talking points I would say she is doing better....



Well now that the climate is the issue she definitely is dodging. 

Doesn't want to argue about the causes....................


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Point given to you but Palin is still dodging questions right now. Though it may be in a more educated way.
> 
> If Palin would speak for herself instead giving me talking points I would say she is doing better....



Well it is something she needs to do. I really want to know what she is about. 

She knows what she is doing. I just wish she would answer the questions and then give examples from her career.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with the consensus so far. Sarah hasn't said anything at all, but she's managed to avoid massive embarrassment so far.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden just got his first PWN on her IMO with the whole "causes of global warming" thing.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You guys make it seem like this is a virtual rapestomp.
> 
> She is not doing nearly as bad as I imagined. Biden has the advantage, but if she continues like this then she will come out looking great.




She's doing horribly.  She clearly isn't educated enough on the issues to defend herself.

Example.  Biden says Obama pointed out concerns about subprime lending 2 years ago.

She should counter by saying that George Bush attempted to pass bills addressing subprime lending issues numerous times during his 2 terms.  Not only that, but the democrats--Obama included, were largely responsible for preventing those bills before they could reach the senate.

It might not be obvious now.  But, I think by the end of the debate when Palin begins to sound like a broken record talking about "her record," it might be.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden has a beautiful smile. It screams both sarcasm and confidence


----------



## Clue (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin isn't saying much, but she is coming off as confident, calm, and likable.  Sadly this is enough to fool the average American, or should I say "Joe Six-Pack."


----------



## Noah (Oct 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> Palin isn't dodging the questions. That would imply that she even cares. She clearly has no interest in even acknowledging them. I love it. If you can't debate, then show up and refuse to debate.



You're not wrong here. Seriously, how many questions has she twisted back into an energy crisis issue now? 8? 10?

It's only a quarter way through and I've spotted about 5 times when it looked like she was about to tear up.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Constitution, not religion, not tradition.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Biden just got his first PWN on her IMO with the whole "causes of global warming" thing.



Well, that's not completely true. The earth goes through a natural "warming" and "cooling" cycle. It's true, carbon emissions can affect global warming, but to what extent? It's a highly argued concept. 

Weather is highly unpredictable. How often is your meteorologist correct about the weather? It's highly chaotic. There is no 100% right answer.

That being said, they both agreed that carbon emissions should be reduced.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 2, 2008)

lmfao everyone just laughed at Palin


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously, she must think she smart or some shit using her and her big words


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Let the foreign policy begin


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You guys make it seem like this is a virtual rapestomp.
> 
> She is not doing nearly as bad as I imagined. Biden has the advantage, but if she continues like this then she will come out looking great.


yeah im pretty surprised. she is doing really well. Though the whole thing is kinda pissing me off right now. they sound like they the same person.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> She's doing horribly.  She clearly isn't educated enough on the issues to defend herself.
> 
> Example.  Biden says Obama pointed out concerns about subprime lending 2 years ago.
> 
> ...



You're forgetting that the American audience is the audience addressed here. From that perspective, she is doing quite well. They want talking points, not nuance.

Biden is doing better, but still she is not failing miserably as so many expected.

Although her answers seem more general and more evasive than Biden's.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Here we go. Time for Biden to pull away here.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

I think she just PWNed with her "white Flag of Surrender" Quote


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> Though the whole thing is kinda pissing me off right now. they sound like they the same person.



Yes aside from the entirely different policies and all'.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

"White flag of surrender?"

She should know damn well how the majority of Americans feel about this war.


----------



## Clue (Oct 2, 2008)

Of course Biden said Obama wasn't ready to be Commander in Chief; he was running against him in the primaries!  Way to be underhanded, but I guess I should expect it from the McCain/Palin ticket.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

amazingfunksta said:


> Well, that's not completely true. The earth goes through a natural "warming" and "cooling" cycle. It's true, carbon emissions can affect global warming, but to what extent? It's a highly argued concept.
> 
> Weather is highly unpredictable. How often is your meteorologist correct about the weather? It's highly chaotic. There is no 100% right answer.
> 
> That being said, they both agreed that carbon emissions should be reduced.



lol no 

Most scientists believe global warming is real. But that thread is somewhere else.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> I think she just PWNed with her "white Flag of Surrender" Quote



Among slack jawed yokels you mean?


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> lmfao everyone just laughed at Palin



And this is twice


----------



## Clue (Oct 2, 2008)

I like how Palin is reading her notes the entire time.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 2, 2008)

Nucular weapons, eh?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Without derailing the topic I will just state right out that I believe that we need to stay in Iraq as long as nessesary.

Now if you want to debate me on that make an new thread.

Biden is making good points about Iran and Pakistan.

LOL@her remarks about Iran's leader 

LOL Cuba is dangerous???


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> I think she just PWNed with her "white Flag of Surrender" Quote



No. It was a baseless claim.

We wouldn't surrender under Barrack Obama's plan.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 2, 2008)

Guys, I'm at work so I can't watch the debate but I am taping it and is there going to be lulz for me to find?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Iraq hasn't been a war since Saddam's forces were defeated. 

We are essentially policing and order maintaining for another country at this point.

You can't surrender something like that.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Guys, I'm at work so I can't watch the debate but I am taping it and is there going to be lulz for me to find?



So far, not much lulz to be had (except for a couple of funny moments).


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

No not really, though its not over yet.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden pulled the Iran ownage card.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Guys, I'm at work so I can't watch the debate but I am taping it and is there going to be lulz for me to find?



GGR at Demonoid.com


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

SECOND HOLOCAUST


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> lol no
> 
> Most scientists believe global warming is real. But that thread is somewhere else.



And a long time ago, most people believed the world was round... Not necessarily true, is it? Listen, I know good and well the trials and tribulations of research. A small scale model does not correlate to the big picture. It's VERY difficult to do research on climate change and a simulation is just that, a simulation. 

I'm doing stem cell research measuring the capacity of dental tissue regeneration on a synthetic biomaterial known as a peptide amphiphile. This material can be made to mimic the natural function of proteins such as collagen and fibronectin... 

Right now, on 2D coatings of the synthetic Extracellular matrix, they're performing as I had expected. But, this is just a model, and a simple one at that. I have NO way of knowing how it'll actually perform until I can do an In-Vivo trial (since interactions are much more complex inside of the human body than they are in a tissue culture well). But, it's pretty hard to scale up an experiment on climate change to see how carbon emissions might affect the atmosphere, it's nearly impossible with our current technology.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Joe Biden is reminding me of Bob Dole when he refers to himself in the third person.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

3rd            person


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

obama doesn't support the troops! no mccain doesn't support the troops! your voting for more government spending! no your voting for more government spending!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> SECOND HOLOCAUST



LOL failure.

Biden PWNED with his Iran remarks just now.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 2, 2008)

No global warming debate here, please. Take it to another thread.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> obama doesn't support the troops! no mccain doesn't support the troops! your voting for more government spending! no your voting for more government spending!



It is what a debate is all about.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> obama doesn't support the troops! no mccain doesn't support the troops! your voting for more government spending! no your voting for more government spending!



If that's all your hearing you've already clogged your ears too full of South Park pseudo-apathy bullshit.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

> LOL failure.



What? the second holocaust remark was not a smart one.

My bird face palmed LOL


----------



## Clue (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol yeah it's the _Democrats_ who love to assign blame.  Whatever.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden just made a mistake:

"Pakistan can already hit Israel and the Mediterranean with nuclear weapons".

This is false, Pakistan's longest ranged missile is the Shaheen Series, which has a range of roughly 2,500-800 km. Israel is roughly 3,400 km's away from Pakistan, and the idea of the Pakistani air force striking Israel is ridiculous.

Oh Biden


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

What did she just say about nuclear weapons? Her answer made no sense... it sounded like she wanted to launch at Americans for a second ?


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> If that's all your hearing you've already clogged your ears too full of South Park pseudo-apathy bullshit.


 maybe. honestly though they have a lot of similarities. It has gotten a lot better now though ;D


----------



## mayumi (Oct 2, 2008)

nuculur, nuculur nuculur. 8 years of it enough. seriously some please tell her its nuclear! how come no one corrects.


----------



## muishot (Oct 2, 2008)

*The Debate is so boring*

I don't expect Palin to be embarrass because of the format and I expect them to stick to their talking points and for Sarah to attack and smear Obama and Biden whenever she can.  I don't expect Biden to attack Palin but I am surprise that Palin doesn't attack Biden and Obama.  Maybe she worries that if she attack Biden and Obama too much may give Biden justification to attack her back and embarrass her without looking condescending.  I believe this is the reason why she doesn't attack or smear Obama and Biden and stick to the talking point.

This debate is so boring because nobody is doing anything.  Both sides are sticking to their talking points.  And the questions are so much in line with the questions from Last week Presidential debate so there is really nothing new to hear from them.  And the fact that there is no follow up questions allow the Vice Presidential candidates to stick to their talking points.  There is no chance for slip up if all you need to do is say what you are planning to say.  

So it is boring.  I want the moderator to be able to ask follow up questions to make sure the candidates explain to us exactly wheat they mean about what they said.  And I want the moderate to force the candidates to answer questions instead of dodging it.  It is extremely apparent in this vice Presidential debate since Sarah Palin successfully dodge answering questions that she needs to answer.


----------



## Koi (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL OH GOD Palin says 'NUKE-ulur.'   I can't watch this.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 2, 2008)

muishot said:


> I don't expect Palin to be embarrass because of the format and I expect them to stick to their talking points and for Sarah to attack and smear Obama and Biden whenever she can.  I don't expect Biden to attack Palin but I am surprise that Palin doesn't attack Biden and Obama.  Maybe she worries that if she attack Biden and Obama too much may give Biden justification to attack her back and embarrass her without looking condescending.  I believe this is the reason why she doesn't attack or smear Obama and Biden and stick to the talking point.
> 
> This debate is so boring because nobody is doing anything.  Both sides are sticking to their talking points.  And the questions are so much in line with the questions from Last week Presidential debate so there is really nothing new to hear from them.  And the fact that there is no follow up questions allow the Vice Presidential candidates to stick to their talking points.  There is no chance for slip up if all you need to do is say what you are planning to say.
> 
> So it is boring.  I want the moderator to be able to ask follow up questions to make sure the candidates explain to us exactly wheat they mean about what they said.  And I want the moderate to force the candidates to answer questions instead of dodging it.  It is extremely apparent in this vice Presidential debate since Sarah Palin successfully dodge answering questions that she needs to answer.



That's why the Republicans had the format changed that way their precious idiot wouldn't get roasted on live television by Biden.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

mayumi said:


> nuculur, nuculur nuculur. 8 years of it enough. seriously some please tell her its nuclear! how come no one corrects.





Koi said:


> LOL OH GOD Palin says 'NUKE-ulur.'   I can't watch this.



That's not good for McCain, since it reminds people of W.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin has survived for the first hour and all she needs to do is survive for another 30min. 

Can she do it????





*EDIT*: She just Fucked up


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

"Americans just _love_ that straight talk."


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

"Oooooh it's so obvious i'm a washington outsider *goes on to praise and gush over Biden and politicians who did things*"

Ouch, what the hell is she doing.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin started fine, but seems Biden is pulling away on this one.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> "Oooooh it's so obvious i'm a washington outsider *goes on to praise and gush over Biden and politicians who did things*"
> 
> Ouch, what the hell is she doing.




Bad move. A Washington outsider shouldn't be a VP.


You know she regrets saying that.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

why is biden talking about sending troops into darfur. yay both of them agree with it.  why are they both interventionalists.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

She dodged the question AGAIN! She also stalls for time before answering.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

*yawns* When's Palin going to say something stupid?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> why is biden talking about sending troops into darfur. yay both of them agree with it.  why are they both interventionalists.



I don't really see what's wrong with intervening in an ongoing genocide.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden is correct this IS the most important election in USA history to date.

Also agree on intervening in a genocide.

blah blah blah they are just saying the same thing now.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *yawns* When's Palin going to say something stupid?



Wait for it.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I don't really see what's wrong with intervening in an ongoing genocide.



To add, an ongoing genocide that no one seems to care about, but has resulted in the largest lost of life in our generation.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

A Team of Mavericks? What the hell is this... the Wild West? We need a posse of outlaws running our government 

Seriously though, she should have dropped the Maverick thing after he caved on supporting the bailout.

lol doggonit


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I don't really see what's wrong with intervening in an ongoing genocide.



Second Holocaust get.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> A Team of Mavericks? What the hell is this... the Wild West? We need a posse of outlaws running our government
> 
> Seriously though, she should have dropped the Maverick thing after he caved on supporting the bailout.



She's been whittled down to her empty throwaway terms now. Mavericks my ass.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 2, 2008)

"Say it aint so Joe!" and giving shout outs to 3rd graders? What is she doing.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

"Ahh say it ain't so Joe"


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

What the fuck... was with that accent with her way to go joe thingy. 

You just got you stupid remark LOL


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 2, 2008)

"THERE U GO POINTING BACKWARDS AGAIN HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW"


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Louis-954 said:


> "Say it aint so Joe!" and giving shout outs to 3rd graders? What is she doing.



She's bombing out there. She lasted for over an hour, I'll give her that.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoops I was thinking of the Sudanese Civil War, what's with these guys and government funded horse raiders.

EDIT: WTFWTFWTFWTF

"OooHH there ya goo again Joe!!"

Guh wahttt


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 2, 2008)

> She's bombing out there. She lasted for over an hour, I'll give her that.


Yeah im very suprised ahaha.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 2, 2008)

OOh,she fucked up


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh goddddd lol

Whats going onnnnn


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL

Extra credit for watching and a shoutout?!?!

I hope they touch on creationalism, Palin will fall there.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

well this debate wasn't as exciting as I had hoped. D:


----------



## Auron (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin's a joke....I can't believe this clueless chick could be second in line for the presidency.  I keep thinking that McCain picking her was some kind of joke and he'll come out with the real VP pick.  Sadly it hasn't happened .


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Her executive experience?

Cheny is the most dangerous VP in US history LOL


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously, why don't they talk about how Palin believe's dinosaurs and humans live together.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, why don't they talk about how Palin believe's dinosaurs and humans live together.



They are deliberatly dodging it


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

My experience as a Mayor and Governor


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

She just repeated the same line twice within 2 minutes. 

She has experience running a business, as an executive... blah


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

When asked about her greatest weakness, she danced around the question once again.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Link to my Negation respect thread
             .


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

inc sob stories


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

Emotional moment for Biden... that could pay off or hurt big.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh she didn't just use the "City on the Hill" reference 

That was first used regarding American history by the Puritans (John Winthrop), who saw themselves as establishing an example of a Utopian society across the world by ESTABLISHING AN ULTRA-CHRISTIAN THEOCRACY.

Ouchies Palin.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Appeal to Emotionguuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

He was almost crying... cant blame him though

Bad move on the city on the hill remark


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

JOHN McCAIN IS NOT A GODDAMN MAVERICK!


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden played the sexism card. 

Nice fake sob though.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 2, 2008)

How many times is this bitch going to say maverick? She praises McCain like some super hero, if I hear that word one more time I swear. -_-


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

ooo  biden on the attack


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2008)

Jesus...enough with the Maverick commentary.

Drudge says Palin's winning this.  Guys?


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

The maverick.


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden has entered DefCON 3.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously, it's time to get nasty Biden just destroy her dude


----------



## Harmonie (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin has said "change" more than Biden has. o_o

and seriously enough of the maverick crap. -_-


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally, finally McCain is being ripped for that BS "Maverick" title. Thank you Biden.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Maverick he is not.....Biden KOed Palin


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Its a draw IMO

Thank god for the "maverick attack"


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow Palin's been saying the same shit(back in Alaska, Maverick, Don't end the war that's a white flag) for the whole time. Without a doubt I'd say Biden won.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Jesus...enough with the Maverick commentary.
> 
> Drudge says Palin's winning this.  Guys?



lol Drudge would say she won if she passed out as soon as she walked on stage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Link to my Negation respect thread
> .



Yeah, Biden really missed that one. Not only is the Constitution not explicit on the VP's role in the Senate, but Dick Cheney was nowhere near as obtrusive in Senate affairs than John Adams.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

THEY TOTALLY DODGED THE HUMANS AND DINOSAUR ISSUE!


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 2, 2008)

*FINISH HER!!*


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> Yeah, Biden really missed that one. Not only is the Constitution not explicit on the VP's role in the Senate, but Dick Cheney was nowhere near as obtrusive in Senate affairs than John Adams.



John Adams was awesome though, so point not taken.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

His wife and one year old daughter were killed in a car accident... for those who don't know. His sons were in the car too; critically injured, but not killed.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright, Palin seriously enough sucking McCain's goddamn dick

If he's that AMAZING 

Why didn't you marry him instead of Todd? ?


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

don't worry guys she just wants to keep lowering taxes but "the man" aint supporting her


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> His wife and one year old daughter were killed in a car accident... for those who don't know. His sons were in the car too; critically injured, but not killed.



Pity Card doesn't work too well.

Palin has a retarded son. True story.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

SERIOUSLY

DESTROY HER BIDEN!

DESTROY HER!


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> lol Drudge would say she won if she passed out as soon as she walked on stage.



Sad but true.  She's been really driving the whole opposition against Obama on Iraq.  I hate to say it but she got him a little on that.  I certainly hope it didn't affect Biden too much.

He loves detail, she loves rhetoric.  That's what I've picked up so far.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> John Adams was awesome though, so point not taken.





That's _was_ my point.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

USE HER VALUES ON CREATIONALISM!!! 

STOP DODGING!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

It comes to an end. 

I dunno what I just heard


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Pity Card doesn't work too well.
> 
> Palin has a retarded son. True story.



I know... just saying that his moment wasnt like Hillary. She cried seemingly scripted... Biden lost half his family. I wouldnt criticize Palin if she got emotional over her son.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin would have made that closing statement good had she not mentioned Ronald Reagan


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Tough one and they did not even cover some juicy questions...

"I am proud to be an American!" LOL


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> SERIOUSLY
> 
> DESTROY HER BIDEN!
> 
> DESTROY HER!





Tleilaxu said:


> USE HER VALUES ON CREATIONALISM!!!



Not going to happen.

Fight for America Palin?  I don't buy it.  Few politicians have truly fought for America.  Freedom doesn't pass through bloodshed?  What about ALL THE FUCKING WARS?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Guys shut up about the dinosaurs and evolution. They aren't even remotely on the right relevance level.


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin is out of her mind.

Even though Biden didn't go for the jugular, I don't think she'll be winning over any new voters for McCain.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

o god what is she saying...? streams of blood and something about the next generation not being free? @_@


----------



## Gonder (Oct 2, 2008)

boy does this women chat shit


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Failure closing statmen on Palin's part.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 2, 2008)

Am I the only one who wanted to see Biden Hadouken Palin?


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

What would Palin do about my set?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2008)

I told myself I wouldn't watch this debate but somehow end up watching it. And while I haven't kept up with Palin, I'm just wondering...is she always like this? The more she spoke the less credible and competent she came off as....

Well, at least her brother's 3rd grade class got a shout out


----------



## Denji (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> I told myself I wouldn't watch this debate but somehow end up watching it. And while I haven't kept up with Palin, I'm just wondering...is she always like this? The more she spoke the less credible and competent she came off as....
> 
> Well, at least her brother's 3rd grade class got a shout out



She actually did a lot better than she had been doing recently.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2008)

You know what else she doesn't think passes in the bloodstream?  Genetic differentiation.

It is relevant because it shows she will believe something with no bases, and even make government decisions based on nothing.  That is a very bad sign and shows she has horrible judgment.

Although to be fair, she sounded 10x more intelligent than she has during the interviews.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2008)

Really not impressed with either one of them.  Meh...

Biden was more serious, Palin was more emotional.  Who will get more appeal?

I must say though...Palin surprised me by not fucking up immensely and Biden didn't gaffe.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Did she just say he was beautiful?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> I told myself I wouldn't watch this debate but somehow end up watching it. And while I haven't kept up with Palin, I'm just wondering...is she always like this? The more she spoke the less credible and competent she came off as....
> 
> Well, at least her brother's 3rd grade class got a shout out



Yes Kira this is the average Palin, but honestly she did much better tonight than she normally does...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

I think Biden won this one. Though its tough thats for sure.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Geez, it's because Palin's a woman that he didn't destroy her

He should have 

God he should have


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Gooba said:


> You know what else she doesn't think passes in the bloodstream?  Genetic differentiation.
> 
> It is relevant because it shows she will believe something with no bases, and even make government decisions based on nothing.  That is a very bad sign and shows she has horrible judgment.
> 
> Although to be fair, she *sounded* 10x more intelligent than she has during the interviews.



She did. Unfortunately her sounds didn't contain much real substance.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Although to be fair, she sounded 10x more intelligent than she has during the interviews.



This, and that's all that matters. 

Biden showed considerable restraint in this debate, and that was made clear when he didn't correct her when she repeatedly said one of the United States Generals name wrong.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Geez, it's because Palin's a woman that he didn't destroy her
> 
> He should have
> 
> God he should have



This is very likely.
The conservative pundits and McCain campaigners went so thick and hard with the fake sexism charges that they built up a bubble around her partially.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 2, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Time to play. Make your card.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really though.



Did we get a point when Biden said "Bridge to Nowhere"?

I see bingo with "Alaska", "Special Needs", "Hockey Mom", and "God".


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> She did. Unfortunately her sounds didn't contain much real substance.



And I wasn't too fond of the fact that Palin wasn't precise on some issues and go back to some questions, leaving some unanswered.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 2, 2008)

Poll should have been Public.

Anyone who voted Palin is trolling or a retard.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

If McCain was there Biden would completely totally and utterly destroy him.


----------



## DisenchantedDystopia (Oct 2, 2008)

Love how many people responded before it was over...

But yeah, Biden pretty much pwned.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If McCain was there Biden would completely totally and utterly destroy him.



True since talking to women in any stern way is considered sexist nowadays


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Poll should have been Public.
> 
> Anyone who voted Palin is trolling or a retard.



Believe It, lava, Simulacram, and Space Cowboy.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Poll should have been Public.
> 
> Anyone who voted Palin is trolling or a retard.


I might have voted Palin up until near the end where it tanked. all she needed really to call it a "win" is to sound reasonably competent.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 2, 2008)

She's a soccer mommy repeating 6 talking points.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> I might have voted Palin up until near the end where it tanked. all she needed really to call it a "win" is to sound reasonably competent.



Just Fucking Stop.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys vote for me im a maverick :


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Just Fucking Stop.


hey im just saying nobody had any expectations for her. for her to sound average is exceeding anyones expectations. I call that a win.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

DisenchantedDystopia said:


> Love how many people responded before it was over...
> 
> But yeah, Biden pretty much pwned.



It would have been so much better had he REALLY started going after her regardless of the fact he would have been called a sexist.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Just sent in a comment to CNN about the debate staing that Palin spent more time dodging question rather than answering them LOL, she was all huff and puff and no substance.


----------



## ziplocpeople (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin is so great, she manages to make McCain look more stupid then he could by himself. Thank you Palin, you are a hero to democrats everywhere!


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> hey im just saying nobody had any expectations for her. for her to sound average is exceeding anyones expectations. I call that a win.



That is not a win, Biden actually brought up valid and realistic points. Palin said Maverick and Alaska 800 time, she was being dumb and *not winning in any sense. *


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> hey im just saying nobody had any expectations for her. for her to sound average is exceeding anyones expectations. I call that a win.



No one had expectations for Biden either, he was the most under-coveraged of the four by far.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2008)

I thought Palin rambled on and didn't really directly answer the questions that were asked. She didn't really have much substance in her debate. Meanwhile, Biden explained everything Obama and he would do if they were elected and laid out the differences with McCain's ticket. He just came off very experienced and knew what he was talking about. But I felt like he was holding back from what he really wanted to say because all of the faces he made while Palin was speaking. Biden's just a nice guy.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

Fucking Palin thanks to that dumb bitch my head hurts... 

>.<


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin won! Just as I said she would. She was a little weak at first, but then she turned up the heat and ripped into Biden.

She stayed focused on the issues. Biden rambled. She looked into the camera when she spoke. Biden looked around and at the moderator.  She spoke of personal responsibility. Biden spoke of victimization. She spoke of America improving and building upon our energy industry. Biden took shots at McLame for not supporting alternative energy bills that also included failed ethanol and pork.

Then she dropped the bombs, saying Biden supported McCain before he was picked for VP, he said Obama was not qualified to be president, and that Biden would be honored to be McCain's VP. She also hit Obama over the comment he made about our troops air raiding villages and bombing civilians, which was an anti-American and traitorous thing to say.

The only things I didn't like about her tonight. She was wishy-washy on domestic benefits for same-sex couples, which I am completely against, and she said she is for carbon taxes, which I am also completely against. The worst part is that she questions man's activity in relation to the warming that is taking place in certain parts of the world, and yet she is for capping carbon output. Completely illogical. But compare it to the other side that is even worse.

Biden got his ass handed to him tonight, and I am happy and relieved to finally see the republican ticket take control of this election.

PALIN FOR PRESIDENT! That's right, PALIN for President. Screw Juan McLame! He's a dummy.


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

^

Great now that BI's here my head's about to hurt even more


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

You troll. Look at my sig.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Great now that BI's here my head's about to hurt even more



Don't worry that's what the ignore feature is for.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Palin won! Just as I said she would. She was a little weak at first, but then she turned up the heat and ripped into Biden.
> 
> She stayed focused on the issues. Biden rambled. She looked into the camera when she spoke. Biden looked around and at the moderator.  She spoke of personal responsibility. Biden spoke of victimization. She spoke of America improving and building upon our energy industry. Biden took shots at McLame for not supporting alternative energy bills that also included failed ethanol and pork.
> 
> ...



Choo choo! Here comes the cognitive dissonance express!


----------



## Xion (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Believe It, lava, Simulacram, and Space Cowboy.



The entire conservative NF population voted!?


----------



## Koi (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol guys okay, semi-related.

I'm walking to the parking deck on campus today and there's a dude at a little fold-out table with a McCain campaign sign in front of it and he goes,  "Vote McCain!  We're looking for supporters, free thinkers and mavericks with good, original ideas!  We even have shirts. They say NOBama!"

Yeah, an EXTRA LETTER.  Real maverick idea.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin did not win at all. *sigh* I am still undecided on who I am voting for, these debates are supposed to help decide that issue, this debate did not such thing.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 2, 2008)

Palin's forced "folksy" mannerisms are so tired.  I hope no one falls for her shtick.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2008)

This is may be pretty off-topic, but does anyone else thing Katie Couric is pretty...hawt


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2008)

typhoon72 said:


> *FINISH HER!!*



FATALITY

biden wins





ziplocpeople said:


> Palin is so great, she manages to make McCain look more stupid then he could by himself. Thank you Palin, you are a hero to democrats everywhere!



lol amen ziploc 




Believe It! said:


> Palin won! Just as I said she would. She was a little weak at first, but then she turned up the heat and ripped into Biden.
> 
> She stayed focused on the issues. Biden rambled. She looked into the camera when she spoke. Biden looked around and at the moderator.  She spoke of personal responsibility. Biden spoke of victimization. She spoke of America improving and building upon our energy industry. Biden took shots at McLame for not supporting alternative energy bills that also included failed ethanol and pork.
> 
> ...




BI wanna see the facepalm ziploc and i made JUST FOR YOU


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

WTF is with the music LOl I am watching the CNN after the debate. My head it burns!

@Hammer here ya go use the letters img instead of image.


----------



## Botzu (Oct 2, 2008)

Zephos said:


> No one had expectations for Biden either, he was the most under-coveraged of the four by far.


you have a good point. Never even thought about why I didn't hear much about Biden. Maybe the reason the media doesn't cover him much is because they are focused on making sure they are around when palin says something "interesting".


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2008)

^

I can't see it


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I can't see it



fixed


----------



## Vom Osten (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone notice how she always went back to 'energy' when in a tight spot?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

Botzu said:


> you have a good point. Never even thought about why I didn't hear much about Biden. Maybe the reason the media doesn't cover him much is because they are focused on making sure they are around when palin says something "interesting".



Well Palin and Obama are both possible historical (Obama already is partially) moments waiting to happend, so they make great news.
McCain gets decent coverage being an actual candidate, Biden isn't so great for exciting news.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2008)

If you want lulz go here:

Link removed


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 2, 2008)

This wasn't as much fun as I had hoped.

Palin turns out to be only fodder level.  I'm beginning to think maverick desperation mccain brought her along solely for the fact that she has breasts knowing that breasts attract female voters and discontents who had hoped to see Hillary on the card.

Biden however is bijuu level.  He didn't have the grace, poise, or likeability of a hokage or jinchuuriki level politician.  But, he did have the raw power and indiscriminate brute force necessary to make him the equivalent of a walking natural disaster.

In the future these debates need a feature whereby the fodder level politicians have the option of being pwned off panel(or off screen) so that I am not necessitated to spend an hour of my life sitting through the agony or insanity of fodder level politicians attempting to take on bijuu level ones.

PS -- Palin is fill-uhr


----------



## Zephos (Oct 2, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> This wasn't as much fun as I had hoped.
> 
> Palin turns out to be only fodder level.  I'm beginning to think maverick desperation mccain brought her along solely for the fact that she has breasts knowing that breasts attract female voters and discontents who had hoped to see Hillary on the card.
> 
> ...



The gayest post.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Gayester post.


----------



## Helix (Oct 2, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> This wasn't as much fun as I had hoped.
> 
> Palin turns out to be only fodder level.  I'm beginning to think maverick desperation mccain brought her along solely for the fact that she has breasts knowing that breasts attract female voters and discontents who had hoped to see Hillary on the card.
> 
> ...



Thanks 1mmortal 1tachi. I like a dose of Naruto in my politics.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2008)

Joe Biden won handily. He denominated her with facts, quick, relentless respones, and witty comments. For instance the comment on John McCain's health-care plan... "And that's the Ultimate Bridge to Nowhere" -Fuckin bitch slapped Palin with that comment. 

Palin didn't go into details about McCain's plan, and the minute details she did go over...sound awfully similar to Bush's plans...which is pretty ironic considering that she announced she would bring "Change to the government" -Bullshit. 

Biden shot down McCain super effectively AND reinforced Obama's plan's as president WITh FACTS, aND WITH ACTUAL details. On energy policy, IRaq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, and ISRAEL, Biden showed very well that he and OBama would lead America to success. 

This debate only reinforced my optimism and excitement for OBama.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 2, 2008)

Biden lied about numerous things. He lost!

Fox News had a polling audience set up. Half were Bush voters, the other half were Kerry voters. All undecided. They watched the debate, and then they were asked who won. All but a few of them said Palin won.

She stuck to the issues. She identified with the people. She laid out clear plans for the future. Biden rambled, made corny comments, and kept pointing back to the past mistakes of BUSH and blaming him.

Palin kicked Biden's ass a dozen times over. It's a good thing Biden learned to get back up after being knocked down. Otherwise he would have been down and out ten minutes into the debate.


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Biden lied about numerous things. He lost!
> 
> *Fox News* had a polling audience set up. Half were Bush voters, the other half were Kerry voters. All undecided. They watched the debate, and then they were asked who won. All but a few of them said Palin won.
> 
> ...




HA FOX NEWS once again  areguler facepalm wont be enough




your saying BIDEN rambled? sarah plaien tryod to CHANGE THE TOPIC mid way.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 2, 2008)

No, she responded to the point and then went on to talk about more issues concerning Americans. She had to because the biased moderator didn't give her as much time to speak as was given to Biden.

And guess what else. Biden was the first one to speak, and he was also the last one to speak. He was given the advantage all throughout the debate, and he still got creamed!

Bash Fox News all you want. It is the only fair news station on TV, and it is the most viewed. It has the highest ratings, and that can only come from democrats as well. Their polling audience is accurate and it proves that Palin won this debate.


----------



## Toby (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll just throw this out there: When Biden asked how McCain's foreign policy would differ from George Bush's, Palin should have fucking answered him.  It interested me that her ignorance of foreign policy added to the change of rules forbidding Biden from asking her direct questions made her look like she was on drugs, because she sure as hell didn't seem to be paying attention to anything.

Neither had to justify nation-building either, which was disappointing, so we can't really tell what they base the Afghanistan-part of their foreign policy on. :/


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> No, she responded to the point and then went on to talk about more issues concerning Americans. She had to because the biased moderator didn't give her as much time to speak as was given to Biden.
> 
> And guess what else. Biden was the first one to speak, and he was also the last one to speak. He was given the advantage all throughout the debate, and he still got creamed!
> 
> Bash Fox News all you want. It is the only fair news station on TV, and it is the most viewed. It has the highest ratings, and that can only come from democrats as well. Their polling audience is accurate and it proves that Palin won this debate.



lol                                     .


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> No, she responded to the point and then went on to talk about more issues concerning Americans. She had to because the biased moderator didn't give her as much time to speak as was given to Biden.
> 
> And guess what else. Biden was the first one to speak, and he was also the last one to speak. He was given the advantage all throughout the debate, and he still got creamed!
> 
> Bash Fox News all you want. *It is the only fair news station on TV*, and it is the most viewed. It has the highest ratings, and that can only come from democrats as well. Their polling audience is accurate and it proves that Palin won this debate.



AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA 

must....resist....revrse facepalm


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Biden lied about numerous things. He lost!
> 
> Fox News had a polling audience set up. Half were Bush voters, the other half were Kerry voters. All undecided. They watched the debate, and then they were asked who won. All but a few of them said Palin won.
> 
> ...



Faux News Channel is so unreliable these days. CNN is the place to go.

Palin got her ass handed to her. Sorry BI, She connected with those republicans and conservatives who needed reassurances that she is a good pick for the V.P. THATS WHo ALL SHE CONECTED WItH. 

Seeing that Fox is so right-wing and republican, its no surprise that you'd say that she won, being that those people that Fox polled, are most likely conservative or republican from the get-go. 

BIDEN laid out the plans for the future. He gave a foreign policy lesson to Palin about Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iran. She cowered and relied on the 'Honorable" General Patreus for her rebukes. No plans no ideas set forth, just puuting a name down to assert "that she knows one of the smart people, incase she needs help, she'll go to him." 

Biden consistently ripped apart MCain's plans and toldFACTs...where as Palin...lies and Hockey Mom...Joe-Six-Pack...Main street..Bridge to Nowhere  skits.  A totally failed attempt to get Dems and Independents to her side. 
She's still inexperienced and she's still that Katie Couric gaffer.


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2008)

louD id rep you but im outta reps


----------



## Harmonie (Oct 2, 2008)

Well in the end Biden didn't pwn her as much as I had liked for him too.

Finally towards the end he started the attacking, but unfortunately that only lasted for a short time.

The issues that were important to me left me unsatisfied in regards to both of them. The only thing they brought up for LGBT rights is gay marriage... and although Biden started out strong on this, it quickly went to Sarah Palin and all she said basically was "we must keep the tradition of marriage." (which is a bunch of bs for anybody who knows how marriage started.) and then somehow it was oversimplified and twisted around when Biden said "I agree."

It is plain as day that Palin and Biden are divided on the issue. They do not agree. Same-sex unions may not be gay marriage, but they are not nothing.

And education, well for some reason Palin sounded good on that, but it was very short, and she really didn't put any meant into the argument... 

Of course, this does not change my opinion on either of them. Palin is still a radical that I never want to ever see in office and Obama is who I'm voting for.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 2, 2008)

hammer said:


> HA FOX NEWS once again  areguler facepalm wont be enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammer don't feed the troll, if you do he'll keep coming back for hand outs, let him starve and hopefully he'll die.

As for the debate, unfortunately I had work tonight and missed the first half hour, but from what I saw they both did pretty well. There's no denying Biden won though, his political public speaking abilites are more seasoned than Palin, the most she can do is try to sound adept and capable trying to surpass him with her limited experience in debating would have proved an impossible feat. However, I do think Palin has finally shown people that she can keep her composure when put on the spot. She's certainly learned from her past follies. I think her main goal for this debate was to redeem herself and to that end she suceeded, but didn't win the debate by any means. She's still dodging questions, and up against someone like Biden who was constantly drilling into the heads of the viewers just what he would change and just how McCain's policies are no different than Bush's, it became glaringly obvious that Palin wasn't really giving detailed plans, the type of thing many americans want to hear.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:
			
		

> Bash Fox News all you want. It is the only fair news station on TV, and it is the most viewed. It has the highest ratings, and that can only come from democrats as well. Their polling audience is accurate and it proves that Palin won this debate



You know...I bet you never even watched Fox News channel. I bet you never watched how the REAL REPORTERS are so supposed to report unlike Hannity and O'Reiley. 
You know why they have the top ratings? Because people who watch Fox, and believe the shit they report are, are mulled by the insidious reporting techniques of those two bastards. They report as if they "trying to find the truth" and in fact they are trying to smear those who "differ from their ideology" Thats Fox News for you.


----------



## Savior (Oct 2, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Bash Fox News all you want. It is the *only fair news *station on TV, and it is the most viewed. It has the highest ratings, and that can only come from democrats as well. Their polling audience is accurate and it proves that Palin won this debate.



You can't be serious. Fox news is one of the most Garbage networks around and only idiots take it seriously.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2008)

Savior said:


> You can't be serious. Fox news is one of the most Garbage networks around and only idiots take it seriously.



I'm starting to think Believe It! is being PAID BY FOX NEWS TO SUPPORT THEM. A Sensible, clear minded, neutral, and OBJECTIVE person, would realize that Fraud. News Chan...hum...Fox News Channel, is clearly the worst channel to go to for news, factual information and reliable, unbiased coverage of news. 

Don't get me wrong...MSNBC is the left-wing equivalent to Fox News,which is why I don't watch it, but Fox News, i catch u[p with...only to hear and see for myself, what new bullshit they are spewing on Obama, Biden, the "Left Wing media, and Radicals" and to see how unfairly sympathetic they are too Palin,McCain and all things Conservative and Republican. After all On Fox news Channel, Conservatives and Republicans can do absolutely no wrong....


----------



## iander (Oct 2, 2008)

Its unfortunate that Biden's detailed and intelligent responses are lost on a good portion of Americans who only perk up at memorized talking points, folky responses, and appeals to religion and patriotism.  Doesnt matter if she says word for word responses repeated from mccain's debate, ignores the questions entirely, or says the same shit that analysts have reported as wrong or misleading. Fuck, Biden can prove how Mccain's healthcare plan is total garbage but as long as she avoids it and then says i love america, god, and joe six pack and she'll do fine.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 3, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> *No, she responded to the point and then went on to talk about more issues concerning Americans. She had to because the biased moderator didn't give her as much time to speak as was given to Biden.*
> 
> And guess what else. Biden was the first one to speak, and he was also the last one to speak. He was given the advantage all throughout the debate, and he still got creamed!
> 
> Bash Fox News all you want. *It is the only fair news station on TV*, and it is the most viewed. It has the highest ratings, and that can only come from democrats as well. Their polling audience is accurate and it proves that Palin won this debate.



Funniest shit I've read.

How is the moderator biased (and don't use that book she wrote shit) ? She asked both the same question with the same tone. Not sounding harsher/kinder to one or the other. Unless you're talking about her (moderator) having to remind Palin to answer a question after going off topic & babbling on about something unrelated as her time was about to run out.

You don't honestly buy into that "Fair and Balance" bullshit that Fox claims.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

iander said:


> Its unfortunate that Biden's detailed and intelligent responses are lost on a good portion of Americans who only perk up at memorized talking points, folky responses, and appeals to religion and patriotism.  Doesnt matter if she says word for word responses repeated from mccain's debate, ignores the questions entirely, or says the same shit that analysts have reported as wrong or misleading. Fuck, Biden can prove how Mccain's healthcare plan is total garbage but as long as she avoids it and then says i love america, god, and joe six pack and she'll do fine.



Reading this brings tears to my eyes because I know its true. Conservative/Republican Americans need to stop resorting to their "traditional conventions" and philosophy"... they really need to think and step outside the box...even the religious box, the joe six pack, average joe, soccer- hockey mom mentality, and the conservative swing. Liberals and Dems do that all the time...thats why I am so happy that I am one(not sure if you are a lob or Dem iander... just making a point). 

But everytime I here this nonsense about how people are happy that "Palin connected with me because she is just like me.. a mom.. and a middle class mom...and so what if she doesn't know much...I don't either!!!"...I cringe at the total stupidity of such thinking... This needs to enD NOW!!!!


----------



## Batman (Oct 3, 2008)

Well . . . Biden certainly knocked that one out of the park. Palin was ok (for her) for about the first 40% of the debate and then she took a left turn into ramble town. I spent a lot of time trying to decipher her non-answers. Oh well. Maybe I should stop watching "news" outlets where they continue to give her a pass because she "tried her bestest".


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 3, 2008)

Palin looked better than before because of the sick 2nd grader intelligence level she had shown in the past week.

But Biden totally won the debate.

Sara Palin kept rambling on, maverick this, maverick that, she can't even name what John McCain did in the last 26 years of his political career.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 3, 2008)

Watched the debate, and I really didn't see any game changers. Palin just danced around the questions the whole time and looked pretty for the camera. Biden had tons of substance, made some good points, and overall had control of the debate. The 2nd presidential debate is Oct. the 7th. Lets see how that goes. 

@ Believe It: Just because she managed to survive doesn't mean she won the debate. Please...

In other news...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reRTXJSyTjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iander (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldnt call myself a dem exactly even though i voted democrat in the last election and probably will for this one but i am definitely left wing in case that wasnt obvious.  As you could tell, im quite cynical about the upcoming election considering how popular Palin is despite being unqualified and stupid.  My real solace right now is Obama's lead in the polls but that could change.


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2008)

> Biden lied about numerous things. He lost!
> 
> Fox News had a polling audience set up. Half were Bush voters, the other half were Kerry voters. All undecided. They watched the debate, and then they were asked who won. All but a few of them said Palin won.
> 
> ...



See, kids this is why drugs are bad for you 

If you do you,ll turn out to be a sad sack of crap just like BI


----------



## Biolink (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe Six-Pack. Lol.

They got the Drunk middle American vote that's for sure.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 3, 2008)

iander said:


> I wouldnt call myself a dem exactly even though i voted democrat in the last election and probably will for this one but i am definitely left wing in case that wasnt obvious.  As you could tell, im quite cynical about the upcoming election considering how popular Palin is despite being unqualified and stupid.  My real solace right now is Obama's lead in the polls but that could change.



Don't be cynical.
Things are going extremely well for Obama with few chances for McCain to change the flow left.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgDHKzzfU6Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Garlock (Oct 3, 2008)

Domination with ease.

Its not about totally making the bitch deepthroat your dick in front of live television. That would be fucking phenomenal, but unfortunately, that would kill some of the democratic lead and gain a massive amount of female support for Palin. Biden came in looking to promote his campaign, and make sure the facts come out on top. To show this, he had to make sure that it was shown that she CANNOT run this country if she were to become president if McCain falls ill. He did it with the ease of a man who did not want to be known as a chauvinistic person who is sexist, because that would have been the end of anything good from Biden. 

Biden took this opportunity to defeat her and show that he can be dependable should the need arise for him to step up, that he can assist the president if he asks for advice, and that he KNOWS what the job is. He even slammed Palin a few times on a few issues nice enough to come out on top and dominate. That was the goal, you want to win independant voters and win women over, you don't want to give her any pity or sympathy wins by demolishing her on TV. Leave that to Katie Couric and company.



Zephos said:


> Don't be cynical.
> Things are going extremely well for Obama with few chances for McCain to change the flow left.



Its actually gonna get into a worse situation very soon. Come tomorrow, that bailout bill will most likely get shot down again and be the beginning for starting up a "new Plan" in the essence of FDR and Co. We can only hope that this happens so that we can laugh at the "bipartisan effort" to vote the bill into the white house that John McCain, Mr. Earmark, has voted for. Speaking of earmarks, has anyone seen the amount of them in this new bill?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't Joe Six-Pack an offensive term?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 3, 2008)

> Its actually gonna get into a worse situation very soon. Come tomorrow, that bailout bill will most likely get shot down again and be the beginning for starting up a "new Plan" in the essence of FDR and Co. We can only hope that this happens so that we can laugh at the "bipartisan effort" to vote the bill into the white house that John McCain, Mr. Earmark, has voted for. Speaking of earmarks, has anyone seen the amount of them in this new bill?



I don't see how this will hurt Obama, in fact, grim though it is, economic troubles in the news are actually what have helped propel Obama so much in the last two or so weeks.



> Isn't Joe Six-Pack an offensive term?



When a republican says it no. When say, Kerry says "Nascar Dads" it's offensive.*

*Also see: McCain's war record is untouchable, Kerry's is openly mocked the 2004 republican convention.**

**Also see: Cognitive Dissonance.***

***Also see: Believe It


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm just glad all the polls say the public thought biden smashed her

to me, biden was lame and mediocre

but palin was bizarre, refused to answer the moderator's questions, and very lacking on specific info


----------



## Garlock (Oct 3, 2008)

Zephos said:


> ***Also see: Believe It




I refuse to acknowledge a man who bases his own opinions, without any cold hard facts as a logical arguement towards any news topic. I'd rather sit through an entire day of Fox News and see the garbage they pump through the television than try and logically argue with that person.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> i'm just glad all the polls say the public thought biden smashed her
> 
> to me, biden was lame and mediocre
> 
> but palin was bizarre, refused to answer the moderator's questions, and very lacking on specific info



Palin was also shifting on one topic she knew best. If you listen carefully, she shifted back to energy about 5 times in the debate. She was scared, as you can tell by her voice, but Biden was playing it down. Its like having a Pitbull fight a chihuahua, clearly the Pitbull doesn't need to prove it can fight.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Isn't Joe Six-Pack an offensive term?



Sexist in my view, just like "hockey mom" or "a pitbull with lipstick" as Sarah Palin said. 

If you saw Palin give her acceptance speech at the GOP convention, there was a person with a pin that read, "Sarah Palin is hot"...how sexist and offensive can HYPOCRITICAL can these people get?


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe Biden is fu-kin awesome


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

The polls clearly show that Palin was utterly pawnt.


----------



## iander (Oct 3, 2008)

which polls and where are they?


----------



## Garlock (Oct 3, 2008)

Not even Fox news can do anything to state otherwise. The only thing that is considered a win in her case is the fact that she performed better than anticipated. Well, being better than the expectations of being a total failure at debating is not much of an expectational move now is it?



iander said:


> which polls and where are they?



Google up the latest polls, aside from the one up top. Majority of them state a 60-30 advantage for Biden.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> Not even Fox news can do anything to state otherwise. The only thing that is considered a win in her case is the fact that she performed better than anticipated. Well, being better than the expectations of being a total failure at debating is not much of an expectational move now is it?



You'de be surprised to the lengths at which Hannity and O'Reiley go to sweeten the image of Palin and McCain...to the point of pure hypocrisy, idiocrisy, unfairness and deceit. They don't care about fairness, they care about getting republicans and conservatives in power.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2008)

I missed the debate 

Did anything special happen?


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 3, 2008)

I expected a 7/10 from Palin, but she gave it at least an 8/10.  No matter, Biden won by a significant margin.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

iander said:


> which polls and where are they?



The Naruto Forums polls....AND 

The CNN polls.






DEBATE TRANSCRIPT




Lord Genome said:


> I missed the debate
> 
> Did anything special happen?



Yes, Biden spanked Palin.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I missed the debate
> 
> Did anything special happen?



Not really, just what was expected...



dreams lie said:


> I expected a 7/10 from Palin, but she gave it at least an 8/10.  No matter, Biden won by a significant margin.




The contrast though for most americans is tat they were expecting another mess like the interviews. It was getting to that point near the end, and was going to that point in the middle. She did do a good job for what was expected of her. Then again most expectations were pretty low coming from a broad range.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2008)

So Palin lost?

Did she do anything exceedingly stupid or was she actually not that bad?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 3, 2008)

palin tries to make up for being totally ignorant on every major issue by acting over aggressive and rude, just like bush


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> So Palin lost?
> 
> Did she do anything exceedingly stupid or was she actually not that bad?



Biden was able to communicate more effectively than Palin. She met expectations...to say the least; ralies her "camp" and reassured " Conservatives and Republicans she's not too bad", but i bet they still have doubts. Independents and Dems i think are firm with Obama after the debate. 

Biden attacked McCain and his policies...compared them to Bush's policies very effectively.  Palin couldn't say much to counter Biden's sharp McCain attacks. 

best part of the debate: 

Biden to Palin: "So you're going to ... replace a $12,000 plan with a $5,000 check you just give to the insurance company. I call that the ultimate bridge to nowhere" 

Fucking hilarious...this was the only time the audience made noise!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> palin tries to make up for being totally ignorant on every major issue by acting over aggressive and rude, just like bush



completely agreed with you there. The Bush similarities are so abundant...basically, its the female version of Bush...same results....DISASTER!!!


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 3, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> The contrast though for most americans is tat they were expecting another mess like the interviews. It was getting to that point near the end, and was going to that point in the middle. She did do a good job for what was expected of her. Then again most expectations were pretty low coming from a broad range.



I had expected her to give a mediocre debate, but she accomplished that and (slightly) more.  Biden just knew what he was talking about.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 3, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Biden was able to communicate more effectively than Palin. She met expectations...to say the least; ralies her "camp" and reassured " Conservatives and Republicans she's not too bad", but i bet they still have doubts. Independents and Dems i think are firm with Obama after the debate.
> 
> Biden attacked McCain and his policies...compared them to Bush's policies very effectively.  Palin couldn't say much to counter Biden's sharp McCain attacks.
> 
> ...


never did like the McCain stance on health care. Giving americans a $5,000 check to essential go out and get their health care themselves sounds good on paper, but if you create a system where the government gives you money to shop on your own for a service rather than just supplying the service you're giving insurance companies the opportunity to rip a lot of people off by raising the prices in which that check won't begin to cover the cost the insurance and then how are americans meant to make up the difference? It comes right out of your own pocket of course. These are the glaring details of McCain's policies that he's been glossing over that uninformed americans are likely to fall prey to. He uses the same tactics with his tax-cut ploy. He tells people what they want to hear without really telling them what he's really planing on doing and when he's called on his BS he dodges it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 3, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> *You'de be surprised to the lengths at which Hannity and O'Reiley go to sweeten the image of Palin and McCain*...to the point of pure hypocrisy, idiocrisy, unfairness and deceit. They don't care about fairness, they care about getting republicans and conservatives in power.



Hannity especially. After last Friday's debate, he was praising McCain while taking shots at Obama. When viewer votes came in to see who they thought won. He praised all the voters who voted "right" by voting for McCain. 

Didn't see his post show tonight. But I bet he pulled the same shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2008)

More specific question, did her debate make up for her embarrasments the pass week or two?


----------



## Botzu (Oct 3, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> Not really, just what was expected...
> 
> The contrast though for most americans is tat they were expecting another mess like the interviews. It was getting to that point near the end, and was going to that point in the middle. She did do a good job for what was expected of her. Then again most expectations were pretty low coming from a broad range.


heh I agree. my expectations for Palin were very low to start out with. I honestly kind of hoped that she would of train wrecked it. Would have made for a much more exciting debate(as well as the followups on the daily show and colbert report ). She did come out fairly good though(until that ending speech... ugh), but Biden did win by a considerable margin. I still get a while before I actually have to cast my vote though.  Which is nice because i'm still up in the air deciding between 3 candidates.


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Biden is going to get curb-stomped! Believe it!
> 
> And who voted Palin would win before the debate has even started? I would facepalm, but that person is probably right anyway, so...




He did, though they were both terrible.


----------



## Keile (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary;19111755[b said:
			
		

> ]He did[/b], though they were both terrible.



What are you talking about?

Biden was more logical in his debate whilst Palin was seemingly more focused on using his younger, feminine side to sway the audience. Biden hardly did any goading but I didn't like how he kept referencing back to China and essentially, countries that aren't the US. He was more on-topic whilst Palin was a little scattered and constantly referencing her's and Biden's family. By no means did Palin *win*, so it couldn't have been a curbstomp.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 3, 2008)

I found Palin to be extremely annoying with her so desperately trying to appeal to the average person. She gave a shout out to 3rd graders? Wtf is with this chick. Actually wtf is with conservatives, they pick the failure that is George H. Bush, then the beyond Epic Failure that is George W. Bush, now the pick McCain who is just as bad if not worse than Bush, and for his VP he picks someone just like George W. only stupider.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary said:


> He did, though they were both terrible.



It's true.  McCain would have been interesting after watching Biden speak.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Oct 3, 2008)

Biden was somewhat boring and Palin told many irrelevant stories, but at least Biden was effortlessly getting his points across and consistently making them appear to be the stronger ideas. Palin impressed me compared to what I expected, but Biden mopped the floor with her.


----------



## mister_manji (Oct 3, 2008)

I love how Palin kept saying "In Alaska..." newsflash: Alaska is a small state. yes, i said small. Not enough people. We import more oil from CANADA than from Alaska. 

Also entertaining was that smile Biden had, kind of a way of saying, "your playing in the big leagues now little girl."

Also, Biden finished with "god bless america, and god bless our troops." Knockout.


----------



## Deamiel (Oct 3, 2008)

Palin was far better in this piece than others I've seen her in, but she was practically trying to kiss ass to the American people instead of actually detailing what she'd do for them.

Biden delivered the points that he and Barack Obama believed in, while it appeared that Palin was simply reiterating what she heard from McCain and others.

I'll definitely agree with others: Palin wasted way too much time with storytelling.  It actually made it really boring to watch.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2008)

lol at the poll. you guys STILL voting that palien won 100/10 mean  onlyone in evry person thinks she won there for if we giveor takea peerson ehre and there and put it on a natinal level palien got owned.


----------



## sel (Oct 3, 2008)

Is there anyplace I can watch it? Due to timezones and what have you I was sound asleep whilst it was going on.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2008)

sel said:


> Is there anyplace I can watch it? Due to timezones and what have you I was sound asleep whilst it was going on.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbDUa0yMCjo[/YOUTUBE]


"can i call you joe?" HAHAHAHA


----------



## Yammy (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been watching this thing on Youtube ever since I got home from work. Christ she has been getting her ass kicked and is a complete joke.


----------



## muishot (Oct 3, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> *Palin was far better in this piece than others I've seen her in*, but she was practically trying to kiss ass to the American people instead of actually detailing what she'd do for them.
> 
> Biden delivered the points that he and Barack Obama believed in, while it appeared that Palin was simply reiterating what she heard from McCain and others.
> 
> I'll definitely agree with others: Palin wasted way too much time with storytelling.  It actually made it really boring to watch.




I agree that Sarah is better in this "debate".  To me it is more like a talking point forum.  The reason she does better than she has been in her interviews with Charles Gibson and Katie Couric is the fact that the debate questions are in line with what she had been prep by her campaign staffs.  All she needs to do is remember what she has to say (forward the campaign's talking point).  And since there is no follow up questions to challenge what she just say or force her to explain what she means, she would do fine.  She was a sport news anchor and someone who is running for public office so in term of speaking and speaking well, she has that.  It is not a difficult thing for her to do to simply say what needs to be say.  

However, it that "debate" it feels as if she is some kind of a robot.  She doesn't seem human to me.  She doesn't seem to be using her brains.  All she does is repeat the talking point that the campaign had prep her all these times.  Biden is in a way exhibit similar symptoms.  However, with Biden we know that he knows and understands the things he said. 

As for Palin, I doubt that she understands most of the things she said in that debate.  Compare her debate performance to her interviews, she is is like two different people.  In her interviews, she had no problem answering the first question in each of the topic the news anchors asked her.  She simply rehearse the talking point.  The reasons those interview embarrassed because of the *follow up questions.*  When was ask to explain what she means, she stumble and couldn't come up with the answer and simply going round and round and make no sense whatsoever as we have seen in those interviews.  Those follow up questions are very important because they force the Sarah Palin to show us that she understands the issues on hands.  For that to really happen, she needs to be knowledgeable; she needs to have experience; she needs to have critical thinking skills; and she needs to be intelligence.  And in those interviews she exhibited that she had none of those.  

So I am not impress with Palin after the debate.  She looks and sounds some what like a robot that is program to say certain things and say them well.  The hockey mom and small town girl things, she is real.  But I don't vote for someone because she or he is from a small town or those things that don't affect my future.  I focus on the issues and I think we should vote for someone who we believe has a better grasp at the important issues at hands.


----------



## James_L (Oct 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI0IXwiBbIY[/YOUTUBE]

They are not wasting any time


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 3, 2008)

> IFILL: Governor, you mentioned a moment ago the constitution might give the vice president more power than it has in the past. Do you believe as Vice President Cheney does, that the Executive Branch does not hold complete sway over the office of the vice presidency, that it it is also a member of the Legislative Branch?
> 
> PALIN: Well, our founding fathers were very wise there in allowing through the Constitution much flexibility there in the office of the vice president. And we will do what is best for the American people in tapping into that position and ushering in an agenda that is supportive and cooperative with the president's agenda in that position. Yeah, so I do agree with him that we have a lot of flexibility in there, and we'll do what we have to do to administer very appropriately the plans that are needed for this nation. And it is my executive experience that is partly to be attributed to my pick as V.P. with McCain, not only as a governor, but earlier on as a mayor, as an oil and gas regulator, as a business owner. It is those years of experience on an executive level that will be put to good use in the White House also.



Seriously she was awful, if this was better than your expectations then I have no idea what you were expecting? Her to drop to the ground and start foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 3, 2008)

Biden > Palin


----------



## drache (Oct 3, 2008)

So she didn't spit fire, recent the latin alphabet backwards, rotate her head 360 degrees around her shoulders or eat any babies.

I guess that means she passed.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

She did better than I thought. Doesn't take much from the stomp she recieved.


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2008)

sadated_peon said:


> Seriously she was awful, if this was better than your expectations then I have no idea what you were expecting? Her to *drop to the ground and start foaming at the mouth*.



yes.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 3, 2008)

This sums up the debate.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it does


----------



## armorknight (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll say this much for Palin. She did a great job hiding her incompetency and utter stupidity, which was why she did better than I expected. Most viewers probably won't realize that she BS'ed the entire debate. As expected, though, Biden stomped her in the debate. He needs to sound more interesting and lively when he talks though.


----------



## Toby (Oct 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> More specific question, did her debate make up for her embarrasments the pass week or two?



That is for you to judge and me to decide. 

My decision is no. You don't make up for an embarrassment without trying, which was Palin's strategy for that evening.

I understand that some people found Biden dry, but after looking at some of the polls after the debate, I think that it didn't hurt him as much as was to be expected. Because he actually began to speak in detail, whereas Palin didn't, it didn't matter that he had an almost monotonous tone during the debate. His arguments were better, and those who voted for him obviously noted this. At times like this I am saddened that he is not the one running for presidency, but oh well, young and spunky seems to be key to get the media's attention.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Oct 3, 2008)

Palin did better than I expected, but Biden clearly won this. I could tell Biden knew the topics from his heart while Palin had mostly memorized lines.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 3, 2008)

Biden smash


----------



## Auron (Oct 3, 2008)

What the fuck is Joe six-pack anyway? Maybe someone can explain it to me.  Probably refers to uneducated redneck, because that's the only type of person I can see who would think Palin would make a good vp.  It saddens me that there's Americans out there who fall for this type of stuff.  Palin didn't give a direct answer all night and simply repeated memorized points in a pathetic attempt to "relate" to joe six-pack (whoever the fuck that is).  But people will still vote for McCain/Palin because they can "relate" to them.  As if that has an relevance at all to who should be president .


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 3, 2008)

Auron said:


> What the fuck is Joe six-pack anyway? Maybe someone can explain it to me.  Probably refers to uneducated redneck, because that's the only type of person I can see who would think Palin would make a good vp.  It saddens me that there's Americans out there who fall for this type of stuff.  Palin didn't give a direct answer all night and simply repeated memorized points in a pathetic attempt to "relate" to joe six-pack (whoever the fuck that is).  But people will still vote for McCain/Palin because they can "relate" to them.  As if that has an relevance at all to who should be president .



Unfortunately many people are stupid, the picks of Bush Senior and Bush, now John McCain prove that. Some


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXJ4Dk33cCQ[/YOUTUBE]

the reak summary of the dbat


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2008)

armorknight said:


> I'll say this much for Palin. She did a great job hiding her incompetency and utter stupidity, which was why she did better than I expected. Most viewers probably won't realize that she BS'ed the entire debate. As expected, though, Biden stomped her in the debate. He needs to sound more interesting and lively when he talks though.



I'm surprised so many people didn't see she's an idiot eariler.


----------



## drache (Oct 3, 2008)

Auron said:


> What the fuck is Joe six-pack anyway? Maybe someone can explain it to me. Probably refers to uneducated redneck, because that's the only type of person I can see who would think Palin would make a good vp. It saddens me that there's Americans out there who fall for this type of stuff. Palin didn't give a direct answer all night and simply repeated memorized points in a pathetic attempt to "relate" to joe six-pack (whoever the fuck that is). But people will still vote for McCain/Palin because they can "relate" to them. As if that has an relevance at all to who should be president .


 

I'm pretty sure Palin made it up so who knows what it really means.

I think she meant it as a compliment to the middle class.......only to me as a member of said class I don't really find it that complimentary


We have a very sad country, remember Bush won because people voted on who they'd rather have a beer with :/

I have hope though for this election as people seem to finally be voting on the bloody issues


----------



## Clue (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't really take Palin seriously.  She's just such a joke.

This made me laugh.


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2008)

^

I hope the hackers hit that next


----------



## hammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I hope the hackers hit that next



lets hope that this time he uses proxys :awsome


----------



## Batman (Oct 3, 2008)

I really don't want to hear "And she overcame all that to become Vice President" come the end of November. I heard enough of that shit 4 years ago about Bush and the presidency.

He overcame his lack of effort, talent, and intelligence to become president. I still want to punch people for saying that.


----------



## Xion (Oct 3, 2008)

Surprise.

Fox is claiming Palin won, CNN is claiming Biden won.


----------



## Yammy (Oct 3, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Surprise.
> 
> Fox is claiming Palin won, CNN is claiming Biden won.



every news station that isnt faux news claims biden won *


----------



## Xion (Oct 3, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> every news station that isnt faux news claims biden won *



Well there are only really two main stations: Fox and CNN.

The rest are mere echoes of the 1960s.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Surprise.
> 
> Fox is claiming Palin won, CNN is claiming Biden won.



Er...I know CNN is notorious for it's news being told from a liberal angle, but the truth is that Biden did win that debate, and many people seem to agree on that. Fox, which was rated dead last in a recent news poll asking voters to rate shows based on how reliable and unbiased they are, is so pro Republican that it's absolutely ridiculous. 

CNN scored number one in that same poll by the way, they have tried strenuously in the last few years to deliver raw yet interesting news.


----------



## Xion (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually even Fox News polls show Biden won. Thread over. He won, even the Fox polls say so.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol, Palin lost that debate for real. She did well in regard that she hid her utter stupidity and incompetency well, but Biden, who actually knew what he was talking about, won.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Oct 3, 2008)

as stated before, palin did a good job in covering her stupidity. biden was better and i felt him when he spoke about his wife's accident.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> never did like the McCain stance on health care. Giving americans a $5,000 check to essential go out and get their health care themselves sounds good on paper, but if you create a system where the government gives you money to shop on your own for a service rather than just supplying the service you're giving insurance companies the opportunity to rip a lot of people off by raising the prices in which that check won't begin to cover the cost the insurance and then how are americans meant to make up the difference? It comes right out of your own pocket of course. These are the glaring details of McCain's policies that he's been glossing over that uninformed americans are likely to fall prey to. He uses the same tactics with his tax-cut ploy. He tells people what they want to hear without really telling them what he's really planing on doing and when he's called on his BS he dodges it.



Absolutely correct here. Tootally agree with you. nothing more to add to your outstanding post. reps to you. 



Bear Walken said:


> Hannity especially. After last Friday's debate, he was praising McCain while taking shots at Obama. When viewer votes came in to see who they thought won. He praised all the voters who voted "right" by voting for McCain.
> 
> Didn't see his post show tonight. But I bet he pulled the same shit.



Hannity is filth. He blares on about how "Journalism is dead in America"...HE'S THE FUCKING MURDERER!!!! Unbelievable shit comes out of hanity's mouth, and its absolutely hypocritical and farce for Fox- to say that they are "fair and balanced"...those are just words...with absolutely no backup.


----------



## drache (Oct 4, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Er...I know CNN is notorious for it's news being told from a liberal angle, but the truth is that Biden did win that debate, and many people seem to agree on that. Fox, which was rated dead last in a recent news poll asking voters to rate shows based on how reliable and unbiased they are, is so pro Republican that it's absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> CNN scored number one in that same poll by the way, they have tried strenuously in the last few years to deliver raw yet interesting news.


 
CNN is liberial?



That's odd because the seem to be pretty neutral.

What I believe you meant to say is 'CNN is notorious for being accused of being liberial, so much so that people have believed this lie and slime and thus truth has became false and perception reality'.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 4, 2008)

Palin called out Obama on his slander of our troops.


----------



## drache (Oct 4, 2008)

Why don't we start with her balant refusal to answer the questions posed in the debate?

Or even worse her balantly stating she was going to do that.


----------



## Mori (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess Believe It! was right all along. Palin won the debate, even Fox News gives it epic reasoning for it:




lol


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 5, 2008)

The REAL Debate. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nfd4r6l4Fc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 5, 2008)

drache said:
			
		

> Why don't we start with her balant refusal to answer the questions posed in the debate?



Why don't we start with your lie? Quote her saying that she would not answer any question. Oh that's right you can't because oh that's right she didn't say it!

She said that she won't answer the questions the way that Joe (Plugs) Biden and Gwen Awful want her to, but rather she will speak directly to the American people! I say God bless her for saying that and doing that!



			
				drache said:
			
		

> Or even worse her balantly stating she was going to do that.



Worse for you? I agree. She said it. She did it! And she kicked Biden's ass. What do you think of that drache?



			
				Mori said:
			
		

> I guess Believe It! was right all along. Palin won the debate, even Fox News gives it epic reasoning for it:



From your article: "This morning, the hosts of Fox and Friends..."

[/article]

Fox and Friends is a morning talk show that uses humor in their presentations. They are not news reporters and they are not journalists. They are talk show hosts that attempt to be funny and sometimes succeed in their attempts.



			
				BlueNinja44 said:
			
		

> The REAL Debate.



No, that's the fake debate held with crappy impersonators. Why can't you answer my challenge? Prove that Biden won and Palin lost by quoting their strong or weak statements.

Come on liberals. Defend your candidate's bad VP pick and show this "dumb" Christian where he's wrong in saying that Palin curbstomped Biden!


----------



## Zephos (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe It forfeited his right to be taken to be serious in a debate ever again when he pretended to be black to win an argument.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 5, 2008)

And win the argument I did! Believe it!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 5, 2008)

And yet,nobody takes you seriously.It's mindblowing


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Why don't we start with your lie? Quote her saying that she would not answer any question. Oh that's right you can't because oh that's right she didn't say it!



Why would she blantantly say "I WONT ANSWER THAT".  She just avoided many of the points brought up before her, and never did answer a large number of them.



> She said that she won't answer the questions the way that Joe (Plugs) Biden and Gwen Awful want her to, but rather she will speak directly to the American people! I say God bless her for saying that and doing that!



Yep, we don't want her to actually debate the issues, she can just go for the pitty vote.



> Worse for you? I agree. She said it. She did it! And she kicked Biden's ass. What do you think of that drache?



Actually, it was a remarkably even debate, neither side really got any big hits in on the other one.


----------



## drache (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Why don't we start with your lie? Quote her saying that she would not answer any question. Oh that's right you can't because oh that's right she didn't say it!
> 
> She said that she won't answer the questions the way that Joe (Plugs) Biden and Gwen Awful want her to, but rather she will speak directly to the American people! I say God bless her for saying that and doing that!


 
BI, she repeatedly said things like 'No I don't want to talk about _____(insert question topic) but I do want to talk about Alaska! (or how Biden is a closest McCain supporter or anything else)

And that's just pointless and stupid, the whole fucking point of using these debates is to see how candidates react when asked about topics important or revelent to the job of vp or president; her refusal to do so made a mockery of that debate and if you can't admit that then you need counseling for your delusions.




Believe It! said:


> Worse for you? I agree. She said it. She did it! And she kicked Biden's ass. What do you think of that drache?


 
I am laughing my ass off as McPalin is *still* sliding in the polls. The last couple days have seen gains nation wide and on the state level by Obam.

So please  keep spouting your bullshit, I just hope you eat a light lunch Novemeber 4th.




Believe It! said:


> Come on liberals. Defend your candidate's bad VP pick and show this "dumb" Christian where he's wrong in saying that Palin curbstomped Biden!


 
BI your too much of a wingnut to see the forest though the trees. Not only taht but you didn't apparently read any of the numerous polls that said Biden winning, Obama extending his lead in the EC and nation wide.

Sorry but most people don't live in the mirrior world you do




Zephos said:


> Believe It forfeited his right to be taken to be serious in a debate ever again when he pretended to be black to win an argument.


 
That was pretty bad, but I still maintain that his assertation that merriam webster is wrong just because he didn't like  the definition is worse.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the only reason I can see obama losing is fi he makes a huge blunder.


I mean hes has about 250 electoral votes in his pocket while John Mccain has about 189..not looking to good


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 5, 2008)

drache said:
			
		

> BI, she repeatedly said things like 'No I don't want to talk about _____(insert question topic) but I do want to talk about Alaska! (or how Biden is a closest McCain supporter or anything else)



Quote her. Or post a video of her saying it and give me the time code.



			
				drache said:
			
		

> And that's just pointless and stupid, the whole fucking point of using these debates is to see how candidates react when asked about topics important or revelent to the job of vp or president;



She was asked questions, and she answered them. Biden and Awful didn't like the way she answered them and she told them to stick it. That's what happened. She proved that she is ready to be President. Biden proved that he doesn't know what a vice president's role is.



			
				drache said:
			
		

> her refusal to do so made a mockery of that debate and if you can't admit that then you need counseling for your delusions.



No, you need to answer my above challenge. I proved that Palin beat Obama and Biden by pointing out Obama's slander of the troops and Biden's endorsement of McCain. So prove with quotes that Biden won and Palin lost. Prove it drache.



			
				drache said:
			
		

> I am laughing my ass off as McPalin is still sliding in the polls. The last couple days have seen gains nation wide and on the state level by Obam.



McLame is sliding in the polls because he has gotten back onto his stupid liberal talking points and because he has given up in Michigan. Palin on the other hand is screaming at him to stay and fight. She can win Michigan, and there is no reason why they can't. Obama disenfranchised Michigan democrats by pulling his name off the ballot during the primary season. She needs to bring that up and at the same time talk about how they will support the auto companies. But McLame won't do that. He's a feeble old coot!



			
				drache said:
			
		

> So please keep spouting your bullshit, I just hope you eat a light lunch Novemeber 4th.



Yeah and I hope you lose yours on November 5th over a McLame win.



			
				drache said:
			
		

> BI your too much of a wingnut to see the forest though the trees. Not only taht but you didn't apparently read any of the numerous polls that said Biden winning, Obama extending his lead in the EC and nation wide.



So you have no argument then. That's what you just said. You can't defend your candidate. The polls you point to are fake. They are created by the bias news organizations who are in the tank for Obama.

Fox News' audience poll of undecided voters concluded almost unanimously that Sarah Palin won the debate and that their confidence in her has been strengthened.

[drache=That was pretty bad, but I still maintain that his assertation that merriam webster is wrong just because he didn't like the definition is worse.[/quote]

And yet you said exactly the same thing about the same dictionary over the word "funner". Here's one for you to look up: "Hypocrite"!

And now for your beloved messiah...

SLANDERING OUR TROOPS!


----------



## Zephos (Oct 5, 2008)

OOohhhh Believe It. Can I call ya BI?
Hi BI!

I'm actually Sarah Palin herself. I know it's hard ta believe, but gosh darnit believe it!

I just wanted yoo ta know I think I lost the debate myself. That Joe was a wiley one yesir!

Soo ya can keep arguing and debatin' but jus please listen to me okey dokey?


----------



## Zephos (Oct 5, 2008)

Oohhh and I don't want ta a soggy blanket BI, but can ya find me a poll showing John McCain and little ol' me ahead? Cuz I sure wish we were! Campaingn' is hard!

I mean ta look at them now ya'd think were as through as a moose!

*Rasmussen:*
Obama 51%
McCain 44%

*Gallup:*
Obama 49%
McCain 43%

*Hotline:*
Obama 48%
McCain 41%


----------



## Noah (Oct 5, 2008)

BI: Citing Fox News as credible and posting unrelated videos for the lulz and getting everyone worked up.

Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 6, 2008)

​


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 6, 2008)

I rewatched the debate, and it seems to me that Biden came off as kind of...unlikeable really. I mean they both did good, but it came across to me as Palin was more likeable. idk but whatever. And BI, those videos are pretty good.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 6, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I rewatched the debate, and it seems to me that Biden came off as kind of...unlikeable really. I mean they both did good, but it came across to me as Palin was more likeable.



Are you seriously this stupid.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xHPZ8p9yHU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I am sorry but seriously... WOW.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kiW0S-LJvI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

this is the most painful video yet,...... I am sorry but I don't think even McCain can support Palin after this retarded shit.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 6, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Are you seriously this stupid.



I second this.


----------



## Link (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, she's far, faaarr dumber than I had thought.


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 6, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Are you seriously this stupid.



No, I agree with him. Palin came across as more warm and friendly, addressing the camera and winking a lot. In all likelihood, she's probably a perfectly nice person, nicer than Biden perhaps, but hopefully we've learnt our lesson about choosing politicians based on how well we might personally get along with them. People might prefer to have a beer with Bush or a white wine with Palin, but at the end of the day, no one should seriously think their drinking buddy is therefore qualified to be president/vice president.

Biden came across as more competent, but both were pretty unimpressive. I really don't think there was anything garnered from the debate. Palin didn't make any obscene gaffes, and apparently that was the best she could have hoped for since her performance is lauded as a huge success. If that's not damning praise, I don't know what is.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 6, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> No, I agree with him. Palin came across as more warm and friendly, addressing the camera and winking a lot. In all likelihood, she's probably a perfectly nice person, nicer than Biden perhaps, but hopefully we've learnt our lesson about choosing politicians based on how well we might personally get along with them. People might prefer to have a beer with Bush or a white wine with Palin, but at the end of the day, no one should seriously think their drinking buddy is therefore qualified to be president/vice president.
> 
> Biden came across as more competent, but both were pretty unimpressive. I really don't think there was anything garnered from the debate. Palin didn't make any obscene gaffes, and apparently that was the best she could have hoped for since her performance is lauded as a huge success. If that's not damning praise, I don't know what is.



Its called sex appeal, all women have it. And that warm and friendly feeling was most likely the erections of many men who fantasized about her when she started batting her eyelashes at the screen in hopes that they would have lucid visions of her, bare naked, in a bed of roses.

Honestly, I thought the eyelash batting and blinking is more of a sign of lying. In debate, we were told to NOT blink excessively, because it comes across as if we are trying to push something that we don't agree with, or trying to be fake in general. Thats what i percieved when she started batting away in her closing statement.

Again, this debate was to see if she was competent to lead as a president, should the need arise. Unfortunately, I was unimpressed and saw this as an improvement from the interviews, but not enough reinforcement in how she would act if she was in office. I don't want another George W Bush, and its starting to look like she might be the female equivalent.


----------



## drache (Oct 6, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> No, I agree with him. Palin came across as more warm and friendly, addressing the camera and winking a lot. In all likelihood, she's probably a perfectly nice person, nicer than Biden perhaps, but hopefully we've learnt our lesson about choosing politicians based on how well we might personally get along with them. People might prefer to have a beer with Bush or a white wine with Palin, but at the end of the day, no one should seriously think their drinking buddy is therefore qualified to be president/vice president.
> 
> Biden came across as more competent, but both were pretty unimpressive. I really don't think there was anything garnered from the debate. Palin didn't make any obscene gaffes, and apparently that was the best she could have hoped for since her performance is lauded as a huge success. If that's not damning praise, I don't know what is.


 
Of course Palin came across as likable, she was flirting so much with the camera one almost got the impression they were watching a soft porn audition or a really  badly acted satire.

But Palin while maybe coming across as more 'normal' (which is laughable really as that word is subjective but rolling with it) she still didn't win the debates according to just about every poll.

Which seems to me that people saw though her BS.




Candlejack said:


> Its called sex appeal, all women have it. And that warm and friendly feeling was most likely the erections of many men who fantasized about her when she started batting her eyelashes at the screen in hopes that they would have lucid visions of her, bare naked, in a bed of roses.
> 
> Honestly, I thought the eyelash batting and blinking is more of a sign of lying. In debate, we were told to NOT blink excessively, because it comes across as if we are trying to push something that we don't agree with, or trying to be fake in general. Thats what i percieved when she started batting away in her closing statement.
> 
> Again, this debate was to see if she was competent to lead as a president, should the need arise. Unfortunately, I was unimpressed and saw this as an improvement from the interviews, but not enough reinforcement in how she would act if she was in office. I don't want another George W Bush, and its starting to look like she might be the female equivalent.


 

That's because (or so I've been told and read) that one of the unconcious tells people tend to share is blinking alot so they don't have to met a person's eyes or as a nervous reaction.

I'm far from an expert at body lanuage but it was pretty apararent that she was trying to exergrate her 'cuteness' by blinking as well as blinking rapidly because she knew she was lying and was nervous about it. But it just wasn't her blinking, it was the way her tone went up and down how she laid on that sugary trust me tone, her body positioning and so on.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Oct 7, 2008)

I say Stephen Dione won 

Oh wait...


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I rewatched the debate, and it seems to me that Biden came off as kind of...unlikeable really. I mean they both did good, but it came across to me as Palin was more likeable. idk but whatever. And BI, those videos are pretty good.



Good god it finally happened  

Someone actually cracked under the pressure of his unbearable and suffocating logic.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 7, 2008)

Clearly BI paid the man in some sort of bribe to post that. You would expect that reaction after watching one sided videos intended to show why the side you believe is wrong. If we all believed in those kinds of videos, and not what we witnessed the night of the debates, McCain would have a lead in all the states.


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2008)

Seriously, the reason why Palin looked likable is because of how she was moving side to side and interrupting and shit and tryin to use her incompetence stupidity to make herself look cute. Also yes it's like Candlejack say everybody she used her sex appeal it's something that Obama's wife did during the Denver acceptance speech.


----------



## drache (Oct 7, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> Clearly BI paid the man in some sort of bribe to post that. You would expect that reaction after watching one sided videos intended to show why the side you believe is wrong. If we all believed in those kinds of videos, and not what we witnessed the night of the debates, McCain would have a lead in all the states.


 
Of course McCain is leading, in fact he's beating Obama so badly the evil liberial media had to invent polls on the fly that show teh opposite but just you wait come Nov the man won't be able to hold us down!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2008)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I rewatched the debate, and it seems to me that Biden came off as kind of...unlikeable really. I mean they both did good, but it came across to me as Palin was more likeable. idk but whatever. And BI, those videos are pretty good.



Even after the Charlie Gibson ABC interview, the Kaite Couric interview, you still feel Palin is "likeable"? 

I mean are you basing your vote on likability, instead of experience and knowledge? Obama is clearly more knowledgeable of domestic and foreign affairs than Palin is...even before those interviews...

This is the same lady that may one day talk with foreign leaders..business leaders...how communicative is she gonna be?...after those blunders in those interviews...I don't think she's gonna be taken seriously...foreign leaders and people will think of her as a second Bush..and in a time where the government is trying to win the hearts and minds of not only our own people, but people all over the world...our allies and enemies included...how effective can America garner support for its causes when another "joe-six pack, hockey mom, one of us" type candidate is leading the way? 

I MEAN THIS SOUNDS EXACTLY LIKE BUSH...but Palin might be EVEN MORE STUPID and THICK HEADED than our prez. 

I bet that if these two get elected, half way into their administration, people will be regretting that they fell for the "hockey mom" bait...they'll wish they never voted for McCain, funny thing is I bet these same people will be reelected in 2012, if they get elected this year.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, the reason why Palin looked likable is because of how she was moving side to side and interrupting and shit and tryin to use her incompetence stupidity to make herself look cute. Also yes it's like Candlejack say everybody she used her sex appeal it's something that Obama's wife did during the Denver acceptance speech.



Sad part is, there will be guys who will vote for her because she is hot. Same thing with voting for John McCain because he is a "War Hero."



LouDAgreat said:


> Even after the Charlie Gibson ABC interview, the Kaite Couric interview, you still feel Palin is "likeable"?
> 
> I mean are you basing your vote on likability, instead of experience and knowledge? Obama is clearly more knowledgeable of domestic and foreign affairs than Palin is...even before those interviews...
> 
> ...



The whole "I agree" phrase, when it comes to debates, always registers as "I don't know what to say, so I'm going with captain obvious... since I dont want to look dumb" Also one is a hockey mom while the other ran a baseball team, not much difference huh 

One thing that bothered me is that the general in Afghanistan is saying that a surge will not work in Afghanistan, and that Iraq's surge was kinda "pointless," why is it that the republicans refuse to listen to the guys who actually are WORKING and fighting on the field than their own assumptions of what is expected of their party?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2008)

Candlejack said:
			
		

> Also one is a hockey mom while the other ran a baseball team, not much difference huh



They're both failures at their respective titles. . 



			
				Candlejack said:
			
		

> why is it that the republicans refuse to listen to the guys who actually are WORKING and fighting on the field than their own assumptions of what is expected of their party?



I guess because the truth doesn't sound too good for voter's ears...so they gotta feed them bullshit...only problem is...most of the Republican supporters buy it blindly.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 7, 2008)

its not stupidity, its called an opinion, with all the hate toward her, I think she did alright.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 7, 2008)

Although Palin did a terrible job, the fact that Biden didn't attack her really got on my nerves. For God's sake, when she starts talking about her previous career in Alaska instead of the debate, you should interrupt and tell her, plain and clear, that she's not answering the question. It makes her look stupid (Although I doubt the extra help is needed) and it cements you as the one with the better arguments.

Same with that damn moderator. Why didn't she call Palin out? Any nimrod could tell when she was avoiding the issues.


----------

